# Sher-Kem Paint???



## CJ Courtney

Guys it will be the first time for me to spray this paint on one of those small bobcat.Its a DTM paint but I am using a primer and checking SW website I just can't find info on the paint other than whats on the can.Which it says to thin 10-20%,recoat within 1hr or after 48hrs.What I would like to know is how much can I recoat?Do I need to sand between coats of primer which I have been cause the primer has a high gloss.If you have use this paint,did you like it,any pointers for best spraying it which I use a Devilbiss decup..Thanks for pointers and links to info----CJ


----------



## kentdalimp

I used to do trailers for a local company with Sher-Kem. It's been a while but I remember we would always use the hardener to get a "stronger" finish. We sprayed with an airless and never had many issues, just have a chip brush handy and check for runs between coats. (Using a cup shouldn't have as much of an issue.) 

You might need to thin it a little more to get a good finish, but you will know once you try and put it through your machine. 

I've never used the actual primers. We always used the macropoxy pre-prime. If it has a gloss coat, it wouldn't hurt to scuff it some, but it might not be necessary. (Read the docs)

I do know that the sher-kem seemed to chip along the edges after a while. (Poor build on sharp edges) but that's pretty typical with most metal coatings that take a beating. Seems to hold up ok, I've seen a few of the trailers now 6 years later, with minimal wear and tear to the finish. Good luck!

You shouldn't need more than 2 coats, and I would always go right into my second coat. You can do more, but its best to stop after that 1st hour and come back if it will need more coats. If I remember right, the worry is that if you spray a hot coat on after the 1st has started to setup, the 1st coat COULD lift some. I never tried it, but I did go over 1 hour on occasion and never had a problem.


----------

